# Tempted at the office



## FasterEddy (Jun 20, 2019)

How common is it for you guys to find another coworker attractive and realize the attraction is mutual? Do you go out of your way, in either direction?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Whoooo boy this will be a good one.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

My assistant and I are strictly platonic.

Getting the assistant to pull their weight however is another thing...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't see that the attraction was mutual. She was definitely my "type", but I made no overtures toward her. Suddenly, one day, we were together in a lab with no one else there. She started rubbing her hips and legs on mine. I got outa there quickly. No more ever came of it, thankfully. I don't think I could resist her.


----------



## Lake life (Nov 18, 2019)

It’s pretty common but usually ends up going bad. Like bad 99% of the time


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

FE, dude are you married?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Man it could be rough for you if you two don't mix, and if you like your job and where your at will it be worth you losing all of that for that chance of becoming more than co-workers?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Whoooo boy this will be a good one.


Is it too early for popcorn?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I’d tell to walk in the opposite direction. I work at a fortune 100 company and have seen employees displaced or terminated for inappropriate relationships in the workplace. 

If you ignore my advice, fine. But have a plan B for your next job and also your next relationship.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Luminous said:


> My assistant and I are strictly platonic.
> 
> Getting the assistant to pull their weight however is another thing...
> 
> ...




Your assistant looks very grumpy!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Not likely. My executive assistant was bald, 6'4", >300 lbs. 

Do you have a problem?


Edit... I just checked your past post. You do have a problem with maturity. Get it under control or risk your family.

Good luck


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

This falls under, 'Never sh*t where you eat"


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I have a situation like that at the moment. A co-worker and myself clearly have some sort of "couple energy" between us. So I am being wery wery careful. For example, definitely no going to lunch one to one.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Numb26 said:


> This falls under, 'Never sh*t where you eat"


And also falls under don’t be a cheating asshat.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> And also falls under don’t be a cheating asshat.


This^^^^^
If you are looking here for tacit approval to cheat on your wife you won't find it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> Numb26 said:
> 
> 
> > This falls under, 'Never sh*t where you eat"
> ...


I was assuming they both were single Haha


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

If you like your job, put this out of your head.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Numb26 said:


> I was assuming they both were single Haha


I think the OP is married.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> Numb26 said:
> 
> 
> > I was assuming they both were single Haha
> ...


Oh. I went back and looked. It wasn't mentioned if he was or not


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Numb26 said:
> ...


If he is single my advice still applies, if he is married why is he even contemplating it?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

For more context:


FasterEddy said:


> Unfortunately, right now, I’m more attracted to the receptionist who winks at me than the mother who blows me.
> 
> ...and maybe it’s all related because she has a job but it’s all I can think of despite our son being taught all beautiful values our family is built on and not the nanny’s values.
> 
> ...


https://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-m.../434405-best-mom-worst-wife.html#post19908085

Why do you think that a forum full of people who have been betrayed by their spouses would give you advice to go ahead and have an affair? 

How do you think an affair would help you?

Had it occurred to you that facing your issues and working through them is a much better choice in the long run?

How is this good for your family, particularly your children?

If you feel unhappy now, having an affair is only going to be a bandage until it blows up in your face and makes things much worse than they are now.

How would you ever look your children in the face again?

How do you think you'll feel when your wife finds out and is devastated? If you don't care how she feels, that right there is a large part of your problem. It shows self-centeredness and lack of integrity.

It seems that you don't care about your wife at all. If that's the case, then you should have a talk with her about your unhappiness and get busy doing something about solving it. If she's not interested in working on the marriage, then come to a solution that works fairly for all involved, rather than getting another person involved in your mess. What you're considering doing shows a lack of character and a weak will.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

FasterEddy said:


> How common is it for you guys to find another coworker attractive and realize the attraction is mutual? Do you go out of your way, in either direction?
> 
> 
> ...and maybe it’s all related because she has a job but it’s all I can think of despite our son being taught all beautiful values our family is built on and not the nanny’s values
> ...


Well married or not he would be cheating, here he talks of his son. And apparently is in a relationship!

Some people I tell you, l guess this answers my questions of marriage. He's still in a relationship.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

both parties are single, willing to date in the open, want to date because you think
she is the one, date with honor, then go for it.

if you are looking to hit it and run, another notch on the bed post, then do not date
a co worker.

I have seen many relatives and friends meet and marry this way. I met mine commuting
for work. we sat together, the rest is history.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

You're asking us if cheating with a coworker is a good idea?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FasterEddy said:


> How common is it for you guys to find another coworker attractive and realize the attraction is mutual? Do you go out of your way, in either direction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Happens all the time.

2. I haven't done anything about it since meeting my wife.

3. I haven't read your other thread but I believe it indicates you're married. Why is a married man asking this question?

4. I can help you take your mind off of temptations by working with you in the ring. Three rounds and I guarantee you will not be worried about getting any on the side or your money back.


----------



## FasterEddy (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for the advice and judgements everyone. I found what I was looking for through another forum. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

FasterEddy said:


> Thanks for the advice and judgements everyone.* I found what I was looking for through another forum.* Good luck


Validation?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

OnTheFly said:


> Validation?


Quote from his other thread:



> I had been having lunch w a coworker and we’ve been venting to each other for a few months and recently found ourselves in the others arms. I don’t want to confide in my wife but need to decide what to do about it.
> Feel free to tell me I’m the worst but I need to hear some sage advice.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

FasterEddy said:


> Thanks for the advice and judgements everyone. I found what I was looking for through another forum. Good luck


Is this what you're planning to tell your wife? "I found what I was looking for somewhere else?"


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Attraction? Yes. Action? No.

I strictly avoided anything but purely platonic friendships at work, even when single.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There are coworkers that I find attractive, and who find me attractive. We have friendly chats now and then, but never more. We are each free to imagine that the other is seriously interested - but never do antying to find out.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

FasterEddy said:


> Thanks for the advice and judgements everyone. I found what I was looking for through another forum. Good luck


LOL. Probably an adultery themed message board he found that taught him how to do it and get away with it.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

oldtruck said:


> both parties are single, willing to date in the open, want to date because you think
> she is the one, date with honor, then go for it.
> 
> if you are looking to hit it and run, another notch on the bed post, then do not date
> ...


I met and became with my friends with my wife at work -- she was the admin for the group I worked in.
We were friends for 2 years before we started dating. 

BUT that was 35 years ago. In TODAY's environment, I would be wary of dating at work now.
Second, YOU NEED TO STOP this and protect your marriage -- if you are attracted to this woman, WALK THE OTHER WAY. DO NOT interact with her at all. Avoid her. IF you want to screw up your marriage, then go ahead. Better yet, be honorable and divorce your wife so that she can also find happiness with someone who loves her (perhaps you need MC?)


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

FasterEddy said:


> How common is it for you guys to find another coworker attractive and realize the attraction is mutual? Do you go out of your way, in either direction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't dip your pen in the company ink.


----------



## Imjustaslostasyou (Apr 22, 2020)

FasterEddy said:


> How common is it for you guys to find another coworker attractive and realize the attraction is mutual? Do you go out of your way, in either direction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, if you love your wife you would not


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

A lot of time, sales people will bring donuts, or bagels, or cuban sandwiches to the office! How am I supposed to resist a fresh, hot, cuban, just dripping and taunting me with that moistness? That meat, all pressed together and hot, so juicy and inviting, begging me to dive deep into that satisfaction.

It's not fair!


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

FasterEddy said:


> How common is it for you guys to find another coworker attractive and realize the attraction is mutual? Do you go out of your way, in either direction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marriage boundaries.
You keep away from her or feelings will grow


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

face it. work is boring. dreadfully boring.
if suddenly someone makes your work day fun, maybe a little dangerous....your mind is going to wake up and be arroused.
But....it is not necessarily that this is the Partner of your dreams....you were bored to tears, and anything with a skirt would have turned you on.
let is pass, man. its not worth it. And imagine what a hell your job will become if you DO have an affair and it ends badly, but you still have to see this person every day at work


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Wise man say you don't poop where you eat.


----------

